# Wood Chunks $$



## john c (Oct 6, 2007)

Any one know where's the best deal going on bags of wood chunks, next to having a friend with a forest covered property ?

John C.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 6, 2007)

Might depend on what you're looking for. Home Depot and Lowes has Hickory and Mesquite in both chips and chunks.I only do chunks in my GOSM. Seems to run about a buck-a-pound on the open market. This place is pretty good:
http://www.smokinlicious.com/index.php?home

Stay away from what they sell on Amazon. Any wood in your area that bears either a fruit or nut will work; and it'll be cheap as long as it's seasoned properly.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 6, 2007)

That is all Lowe's & Home Depot have in my area. Menards has a good selection & I find the Ace hardware has even more.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 6, 2007)

Also check with tree trimming services and any orchards in the area, many will let the wood go for very cheap, but you may have to cut it into chunks yourself if that is what you are wanting. Some have been known to trade ribs for wood 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ......talk to them and play "let's make a deal". Trading the meat for wood makes everyone happy.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 6, 2007)

I like the way you think


----------



## keywesmoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I've made two orders from
http://www.naturesownonline.com/
and have been quite happy with my apple wood chunks. Shipping and wood to Key West was about a buck a pound.


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2007)

Get me tix for the Wings Leafs game and I'll toss in a face cord of cherry!
Seriously, try driving into the country and finding firewood... oak, maple, fruit, nut... maybe 50 bux a face cord. Face cord = 2 foot logs x 4 foot high, x 8 foot long LOTS of wood...


----------



## ron50 (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.hawgeyesbbq.com/BBQ-Woods.html


http://gassmoker.com/woodpile_new/woodpile1.htm


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 6, 2007)

If you do use a local orchard for trimming wood don't forget to ask if they use peticides..Pesticides

I'll second the Smokinlicious woods. They got some nice products - try the Smokin Dust - try it last weekend and it's really good!

http://www.smokinlicious.com/index.php?home


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2007)

They kill PETS in orchards? heh... I'd imagine even if they do, they are short lived these days. They can hardly market anything that'll kill a bug any more. But wise to ask. Shun the wood? maybe just a pre-burn? We need a chemist/smokin' guy here... Hmmm


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 6, 2007)

Opps typo AGAIN!


----------



## mrbooker (May 21, 2011)

I never buy chunks anymore. I just order a load of Oak and Hickory wood, drag out the old chain saw and cut them into slices. I cut them about 1 1/2 inches thick then use my axe to quarter them.  Make them as thick or thin as you want.


----------

